# 21st World Scout Jamboree



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Although a Scout should be prepared-I'm not (well not this time)
On the spur of the moment we have decided to visit the Jamboree as day visitors. Can anyone give locations of a suitable campsite close to the Jamboree at Hylands Park,Chelmsford?
Sat nav details would also be useful.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nearest I could find
C&CC site
Warren La, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Essex, CM15 0JG
01277 372773

And there is this pub in the campsite database >click<


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Frank,
Due to the volume of traffic we have been redirected to an assembly point at North Weald airfield any sites there?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

My wife is District Beaver leader for a local district, and they are having a camp on the Sussex downs from Sunday to Friday next week, and they are running a day visit to the jamboree by coach (so no need for camping up there!). Unfortunately she can't stay at the camp or go to the jamboree because of ill health, but she will be there on 1st August for the sunrise (actually at 8am) ceremony. I think the driver is getting up early to get her there( :roll: ).....


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I didn't think non-residents were permitted in on 1st.August.
We are starting on the Tuesday evening and finishing of on Wednesday-following the sun. We are setting up a radio link-hopefully via radio amateurs.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, sorry, Bigfoot, I misled you - she's at the local ceremony, not at the jamboree. The day visits to the jamboree are later in the week.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> Thanks Frank,
> Due to the volume of traffic we have been redirected to an assembly point at North Weald airfield any sites there?


the c&cc site is still one of th eclosest to the sirfield but there is this one as well

Roydon Mill Caravan Park 
Harlow, CM19
01279 792 777


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks to all who responded with information especially Frank. The memsahib. Phoned C&CC and booked Kelvedon hatch about 20 mins from North Weald, for the shuttle coaches. 
It cost £45!!! for three adults and a EHU for 2 nights.
Anyway had a fantastic time at the Jamboree. Various countries were selling their own national dish. Lunch in Greece,coffee and pancakes in Holland and beer and wurst in Germany. A very big operation and everything went smoothly will post picture on site at weekend.
Once again thanks very much for all your help.


----------

